# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Gal >  5 x Koliekaanval in 2,5 jaar

## Kaatje1982

Hallo,
Ik zit met het volgende;
Ik heb nu afgelopen zondagnacht voor de 5e keer een koliekaanval gehad in mijn rechterbovenbuik gebied. De voorgaande 4 keren verbleef ik in het buitenland

Nu lijkt mij dat het iets met de gal te maken heeft. Maar wat ik gek vind dat ik af en toe een aanval heb en niet regelmatig. Wat zou dit kunnen zijn?

Ik eet gezond (ben net weer gestart met een dieet waarin ik begin met citroensap zoveel mogelijk rauw groente, vlees verminderde koolhydraten en matig met vet) 

Ik vind het lastig om te beoordelen of deze aanvallen komen nadat ik te rijk of vet of te zout heb gegeten.

Heeft iemand hier ervaringen mee, to do tips en wat ik zou moeten doen. 

Groetjes Kaatje

----------


## Murielle

Beste Kaatje,

Galsteenkolieken komen altijd opeens als je iets gegeten hebt wat bijvoorbeeld vet is, maar ook een gekookt eitje kan zomaar verkeerd vallen. Het kan dus zijn dat je galstenen hebt en die kan je zien op een echo. Dus: ga zeker even naar de huisats!
Je schrijft dat je op dieet bent en bij het eten van opeens weinig vet kan je ook galstenen of 'sludge' krijgen. Een medicijn om galstenen op te lossen en sludge te voorkomen heet Ursochol. Dit is bij de artsen helaas slecht bekend, dus je moet er waarschijnlijk wel om vragen. Voor meer informatie over mijn persoonlijke ervaring (al mijn galstenen zijn weg) kan je googelen op 'galstenen' met 'jouwweb' en om meer over mogelijke medicijnen te weten te komen door b.v. 'galstenen' en 'medicijn' in te typen.

Succes! 
Murielle

----------


## toverfee

> Hallo,
> Ik zit met het volgende;
> Ik heb nu afgelopen zondagnacht voor de 5e keer een koliekaanval gehad in mijn rechterbovenbuik gebied. De voorgaande 4 keren verbleef ik in het buitenland
> 
> Nu lijkt mij dat het iets met de gal te maken heeft. Maar wat ik gek vind dat ik af en toe een aanval heb en niet regelmatig. Wat zou dit kunnen zijn?
> 
> Ik eet gezond (ben net weer gestart met een dieet waarin ik begin met citroensap zoveel mogelijk rauw groente, vlees verminderde koolhydraten en matig met vet) 
> 
> Ik vind het lastig om te beoordelen of deze aanvallen komen nadat ik te rijk of vet of te zout heb gegeten.
> ...


Hallo Kaatje,

De galblaas en de lever staan in verbinding met het enegiesysteem dat beinvloed wordt door de emotie frustratie en boosheid. Kijk eens terug of je de afgelopen weken met boosheid in aanraking bent geweest. Of dat er iets wat er lang is je weer even heeft geraakt. Boosheid, frustratie en een negtief zelfbeeld kunnen de werking van de maag, lever/galblaas, de dikke darm en de alvleesklier verstoren.
Misschien heb je hier iets aan.
Groetjes,

----------


## toverfee

Hallo Kaatje,

De galblaas en de lever staan in verbinding met het enegiesysteem dat beinvloed wordt door de emotie frustratie en boosheid. Kijk eens terug of je de afgelopen weken met boosheid in aanraking bent geweest. Of dat er iets wat er lang is je weer even heeft geraakt. Boosheid, frustratie en een negtief zelfbeeld kunnen de werking van de maag, lever/galblaas, de dikke darm en de alvleesklier verstoren.
Misschien heb je hier iets aan.
Groetjes,

----------


## dewi70

Bijna 40 jaar lang heb ik deze kolieken bij tijd en wijle gehad na het eten van vet voedsel of 2 dagen achtereen zwaar eten zoals b.v. stampot en daarna erwtensoep. Daarna ging het weer een hele tijd goed en dacht ik er niet over na wat ik at. Na zoveel jaren moest ik toch onder het mes. Galstenen ! In het begin van de aanvallen zijn er foto's gemaakt en zeiden de doktoren dat ik een verhoogd risico had op galstenen. Verder niets. geen medicatie. Ik heb toen zelf uitgedokterd hoe en wanneer ik de aanvallen kreeg. Ga dus naar je huisarts en laat je doorverwijzen naar het ziekenhuis voor een echo.

----------


## christel1

> Hallo Kaatje,
> 
> De galblaas en de lever staan in verbinding met het enegiesysteem dat beinvloed wordt door de emotie frustratie en boosheid. Kijk eens terug of je de afgelopen weken met boosheid in aanraking bent geweest. Of dat er iets wat er lang is je weer even heeft geraakt. Boosheid, frustratie en een negtief zelfbeeld kunnen de werking van de maag, lever/galblaas, de dikke darm en de alvleesklier verstoren.
> Misschien heb je hier iets aan.
> Groetjes,


Toverfee... .van welke bron heb je dit volgens mij fabeltje nu gehaald ? Dat je maagpijn krijgt van stress daar kan ik nu nog ergens wel inkomen maar galproblemen ? 
Heb je al eens een galkoliek meegemaakt bv na een etentje bij vrienden waar je heel relax bent en geen stress ervaart en ook niets vettigs gegeten hebt ? 
Als je regelmatig galkolieken krijgt is er best wel wat meer aan de hand dan ga je best naar de huisarts en vraagt een verwijsbrief voor een echo. 
En als er vastgesteld wordt dat er galstenen zijn dan moet je gal eruit want de pijn is niet te beschrijven met een pen, dan ga je gewoon over de rooie en kan je het niet houden van de pijn. En dan laat je best je gal eruit nemen, tegen galstenen bestaan er volgens mij nog geen huis- tuin en keukenmiddeltjes. En het fabeltje van minder vet te gaan eten of anders te gaan eten, geloof me, ik had het zelfs na het eten van een gewoon slaatje zonder mayonaise of zonder vinaigrette..... Ja na het weghalen van mijn gal kan ik minder vettig eten verdragen, dan word ik misselijk... maar verder heb ik nergens nog last van. 
Fijne avond

----------


## toverfee

> Toverfee... .van welke bron heb je dit volgens mij fabeltje nu gehaald ? Dat je maagpijn krijgt van stress daar kan ik nu nog ergens wel inkomen maar galproblemen ? 
> Heb je al eens een galkoliek meegemaakt bv na een etentje bij vrienden waar je heel relax bent en geen stress ervaart en ook niets vettigs gegeten hebt ? 
> Als je regelmatig galkolieken krijgt is er best wel wat meer aan de hand dan ga je best naar de huisarts en vraagt een verwijsbrief voor een echo. 
> En als er vastgesteld wordt dat er galstenen zijn dan moet je gal eruit want de pijn is niet te beschrijven met een pen, dan ga je gewoon over de rooie en kan je het niet houden van de pijn. En dan laat je best je gal eruit nemen, tegen galstenen bestaan er volgens mij nog geen huis- tuin en keukenmiddeltjes. En het fabeltje van minder vet te gaan eten of anders te gaan eten, geloof me, ik had het zelfs na het eten van een gewoon slaatje zonder mayonaise of zonder vinaigrette..... Ja na het weghalen van mijn gal kan ik minder vettig eten verdragen, dan word ik misselijk... maar verder heb ik nergens nog last van. 
> Fijne avond


Als je verstand had van de chineze geneeswijzen zou je me begrijpen. Elke natuur geneeskundig arts en acupuncturist kan mijn verhaal bevestigen.
Helaas wil niet iedereen zich bewust worden van de uitwerking die emoties hebben op het lichaam.

----------


## Flogiston

Dat emoties hun uitwerking hebben op het lichaam, is bekend en geaccepteerd. Juist binnen de medische wetenschap is dit algemene kennis.

Om ter "verklaring" een "energiesysteem" te gaan bedenken, dat verder nergens van bekend is, voor welks bestaan geen aanwijzingen zijn, dat daarom ook niet kan worden aangetoond, en welks bestaan ook eens niet kan worden gefalsificeerd - dat is een goede reden om zulke termen als fabels te beschrijven.

----------


## afra1213

Beste Toverfee,

Ik begrijp je fustratie.
Je zal er aan moeten wennen dat er op dit forum dat als je iets schrijft niet serieus genomen wordt, zoals ik citeer o.a. uit mijn ervaring met enkele teksten;

"van welke bron heb je dit fabeltje gehaald"
Of
"ik denk dat je beter geboren kon zijn in de middeleeuwen"
Of
"denk je nu *echt* dat dit middeldje van je moeder kan helpen"

Ik weet inmiddels uit eigen ervaring dat veel dingen die je aangeeft om mensen aan het denken te zetten en die uit de alternatieve geneeskunde komen niet door iedereen gewaardeerd worden. Dit wordt belachelijk gemaakt omdat het nog niet bewezen is.
Voor je het weet kom je in een dicussie die nergens toe zal leiden. 
Toen ik mij begaf tot dit soort forums, dacht ik ook wat te bereiken door met name melding te maken van mijn eigen ervaring. Het vreemde aan dit forum is dat veel mensen al jaren met problemen rondlopen die niet opgelost worden door de reguliere geneeskunde.

Als je dan aangeeft dat je een ziekte op een bepaalde manier overwonnen heb en zelfs weet wat de oorzaak is neemt niemand je serieus .

----------


## Flogiston

> Je zal er aan moeten wennen dat er op dit forum dat als je iets schrijft niet serieus genomen wordt


Ik zie nergens dat toverfee niet serieus zou worden genomen. Ik zie slechts dat er mensen zijn die een andere mening hebben - volgens mij is dat toegestaan. Ik zie dat er goede uitleg wordt gegeven over het _waarom_ van die andere mening - een serieuzere discussie kan ik me nauwelijks voorstellen.




> Dit wordt belachelijk gemaakt omdat het nog niet bewezen is.


Als ik je goed begrijp, zeg je hier dat het niet bewezen is.




> Als je dan aangeeft dat je een ziekte op een bepaalde manier overwonnen heb en zelfs weet wat de oorzaak is


Als ik je goed begrijp, zeg je hier dat het wel bewezen is.

Als ik jouw bovenstaande twee uitspraken met elkaar vergelijk, zie ik dus een enorme tegenspraak. "Het is niet bewezen, maar het is wel bewezen", zeg je.

Althans, zo lees ik het. Misschien is het niet wat je bedoelt - in dat geval zie ik uit naar je toelichting.

Maar goed, dit alles gezegd hebbende - zullen we terugkeren naar het onderwerp? Het ging om een regelmatig terugkerende koliekaanval, en over de vraag of de gal daar wel of niet iets mee te maken zou kunnen hebben.

----------


## christel1

Toverfee, 
Ik geloof wel in acupunctuur maar ook niet voor alles.... heb het zelf gekregen voor mijn migraine tot ik er eens verkeerd op gereageerd heb en ik weet niet hoe ik toen thuisgeraakt ben en 's nachts heeft mijn huisarts hier bij mij in de zetel gezeten omdat ik mijn hoofd niet meer kon verdraaien van de pijn..... en toen heeft hij me met de reguliere geneeskunde wel kunnen helpen... 
En er zijn wel huis tuin en keukenmiddeltjes die daadwerkelijk helpen maar voor sommige zaken moet je nu wel naar een dokter of chirurg hoor zonder twijfel....

----------


## afra1213

Flogiston,

Mijn bewijs is geen bewijs volgens de wetenschap.

Aangezien blijkt dat veel mensen op dit forum alleen maar wat van je willen
aannemen wat wetenschappelijk bewezen is.
Terwijl onze opmerkingen altijd bedoeld zijn om in de richting te zoeken
die wij aangeven, niet meer en niet minder.

Hieronder een leuk voorbeeld van iets wat niet te bewijzen is maar dat wil niet zeggen
dat het uiteindelijk wel waar is.

Waarom zou iemand iets aannemen als wij iets roepen, er zou niet eens onderzoek naar worden gedaan
Maar dat wil niet zeggen dat niet juist is.
Ik zeg niet dat het wel bewezen is. Net als de vele voorbeelden die ik al eerder heb gegeven.
Ik heb altijd verteld dat ik gezien heb dat het genezen is en dat is voor mij voldoende bewijs.

Maar mijn opmerkingen zijn niet bedoeld om opnieuw te gaan discussiëren
het was alleen voor Toverfee als opmerking dat zij begrijp dat je mensen hier niet kan overtuigen
omdat je immers iets verteld wat niet bewezen is. Dat is mijn probleem immers ook geweest de
afgelopen maanden.

Leuk voorbeeld:
Brusselse bureaucraten waren gisteren het mikpunt van spot omdat volgens hen niet is bewezen dat water uitdroging kan voorkomen.
Dat meldt de Britse Telegraph.
Producenten kunnen vanaf woensdag een gevangenisstraf van twee jaar tegemoet zien wanneer ze op hun producten vermelden dat water uitdroging helpt voorkomen.
Na drie jaar onderzoek concludeerden beleidsmedewerkers dat er geen bewijs is dat water uitdroging kan voorkomen. Critici zijn van mening dat er een groot verschil zit tussen de bevindingen van de EU enerzijds en de wetenschap en gezond verstand anderzijds. *“Natuurlijk hydrateert water,” zei een woordvoerder van het Britse ministerie van Volksgezondheid. De Duitse professoren Dr. Andreas Hahn en Dr. Moritz Hagenmeyer adviseren producenten hoe ze hun producten het beste op de markt kunnen brengen. Ze vroegen de Europese Commissie of etiketten op waterflessen mogen beweren dat het drinken van water uitdroging helpt voorkomen.
Europese richtlijn
Ze stelden dat ‘regelmatige consumptie van aanzienlijke hoeveelheden water het risico op dehydratie helpt terugdringen’. Afgelopen februari weigerde de European Food Standards Authority (EFSA) de bewering goed te keuren. Een groep van 21 wetenschappers concludeerde in het Italiaanse Parma dat een verminderde hoeveelheid water in het lichaam een symptoom is van dehydratie en niet gecontroleerd kan worden door water te drinken. Op woensdag is de uitspraak van de EFSA omgezet in een Europese richtlijn.
Diverse europarlementariërs moesten de uitspraak een aantal keren lezen voordat ze konden geloven wat er stond. “Dit is waar Brussel in uitblinkt,” zei de Britse euro-politicus Paul Nuttall. “Ze doen eerst drie jaar lang onderzoek voordat ze 21 professoren oproepen in Parma alwaar ze besluiten dat het drinken van water niet verkocht kan worden als manier om dehydratie tegen te gaan.”
Bron: Telegraph.co.uk

----------


## afra1213

Toverfee,

Enkele voorbeelden waarvan ik gezien heb dat het genezen is.
Maar dit is geen bewijs. Sterker nog er wordt geen onderzoek naar gedaan.

Dat zij iets niet kunnen bewijzen wil niet zeggen dat het uiteindelijk niet waar kan zijn !

Enkele praktijk voorbeelden:
Wanneer het zicht in de ogen slechter wordt, kan de oogarts vaak niets vinden.
Bij een persoon kwam dit door een aantasting van de alvleesklier, dit orgaan werkte in haar
geval namelijk ook sterk op de ogen. Dit genas door het orgaan te genezen en door te stoppen
met bepaalde dranken.
De ziekte van Crone is niet te genezen, ik heb gezien dat het genezen is dit kwam in haar geval omdat
de lever bij haar erg aangetast was. Toen o.a. de lever genas ging dit ook genezen.
Aambeien in de darmen is een probleem in de darmen, maar wordt veroorzaakt door de lever.
Allergie, exeem en netelroos kwam in dit geval ook door het storen van lever.
Ik heb gezien dat dit genezen is bij diverse personen.

Bij astmatische problemen werkt de longarts met medicijnen op de longen Astma
is een echter een storing van de lever en de oorzaak komt dus niet van de longen.
Ik heb gezien dat het genezen is.

Bij mensen met reuma stoort de darm. Door de darm te genezen is de* reuma gestopt.
Pijn aan gewrichten gooit met vaak op reuma maar dan is vaak de oorzaak urinezuur.
Ik heb gezien dat dit genas door op de nieren te werken.
De prostaat van de man kan ook keelproblemen geven.
Keel probleem ging weg door op de prostaat te werken.

Beste Toverfee,

Probeer alternatieve punten maar niet meer naar voren te brengen, wij kunnen het niet bewijzen en
daarom zal men het nooit van je aannemen.
Ik reageer daarom de laatste tijd weinig meer om dat e.e.a toch niet zou kunnen kloppen en
alleen maar eindigd in een weles nietes verhaal.

Laten wij deze kleinen discussie stoppen en weer naar de gal terug gaan.

----------


## afra1213

"En als er vastgesteld wordt dat er galstenen zijn dan moet je gal eruit want de pijn is niet te beschrijven met een pen, dan ga je gewoon over de rooie en kan je het niet houden van de pijn. En dan laat je best je gal eruit nemen,* tegen galstenen bestaan er volgens mij nog geen huis- tuin en keukenmiddeltjes"*


Waarom de gal er uit halen. Er bestaan wel degelijk kruiden die galstenen oplossen !

Gal stenen en gruis is trouwens erg gevaarlijk deze kunnen de pancrias doen onsteken.
Sommige artsen vertellen dat dit niet gevaarlijk is.
Door deze stomme opmerking van een arts is uiteindelijk mijn buurman overleden doordat zijn alvleesklier
ontstoken was.

----------


## christel1

Afra, ik had galkolieken na alles wat ik at en echt dat is niet aangenaam te noemen en heel pijnlijk, een echo heeft dan aangetoond dat ik galstenen had, geen gruis maar echt steentjes... dus voor mij was de enige optie een operatie. 
Natuurlijk zijn er middelen die kunnen helpen tegen bepaalde kwalen zoals bij barstende tandpijn in het weekend zal ik ook eens een scheut cognac of whiskey in mijn mond nemen en ermee gorgelen op de tand in kwestie of ook een kruidnagel insteken maar dit zijn maar "tijdelijke" oplossingen, ik zal toch een tandarts daarna moeten opzoeken om mijn probleem op te lossen. 
En hoe is je buurman overleden ? Omdat de arts hem niet serieus nam of omdat zijn galblaas te laat verwijderd is ? En de pancreas als daar iets aan is, dat is nog 1 van de weinige dingens die ze niet kunnen vervangen/opereren hoe erg het ook mag zijn... en pancreaskanker is 1 van de kankers die ze meestal te laat opmerken omdat er dan al ernstige problemen zijn met de lever en dan de symptomen maar eerst duidelijk worden...

----------


## afra1213

De alvleesklier deelt zijn afvoerbuis met de galblaas. In het geval van galstenen kunnen deze de afvoerbuis van de alvleesklier blokkeren. Dit heeft bij mijn buurman zijn alvleesklier uiteindelijk doen ontsteken. 

Mijn buurman had pijnklachten en na het ontdekken van galstenen vertelde de arts in het ziekenhuis dat galstenen die mijn buurman had geen gevaar zouden opleveren en dat hij hiermee kon doorlopen.

Mijn buurman is met de galstenen blijven doorlopen, hierdoor is zijn alvleesklier gaan ontsteken en na een halfjaar ziekenhuis is hij gestorven aan de gevolgen van de alvleesklierontsteking.
Daarom schrijf ik dat, in dit geval een stomme uitspraak van de arts, zijn dood tot gevolg heeft gehad.

----------


## Flogiston

Wat zou dan een verstandige uitspraak zijn geweest van die arts? En dan bedoel ik natuurlijk: met de kennis die de arts _op dat moment_ had.

----------


## christel1

*Waarom de gal er uit halen. Er bestaan wel degelijk kruiden die galstenen oplossen !*
Ja Afra, nu spreek je jezelf wel tegen he ? Je buurman had galstenen maar de dokter vond het niet nodig om de gal te verwijderen en door deze niet te verwijderen is zijn galblaas en pancreas beginnen te onsteken met de dood tot gevolg.... 
Dus had hij er niet mee blijven lopen en aangedrongen bij zijn HA op een verwijsbriefje naar de chirurg dan had hij nog in leven geweest... Spijtig zijn zijn klachten niet serieus genomen... en in NL is het nog altijd moeilijk om zonder verwijsbriefje van je HA op eigen houtje een specialist te raadplegen, dit probleem hebben wij niet in België, wij kiezen zelf ons ziekenhuis, zelf onze specialisten die we kunnen raadplegen zonder verwijsbriefje van onze huisarts, ons gezondheidsysteem is dan ook helemaal anders dan bij onze noorderburen. Deze week bv heb ik naar het ziekenhuis gebeld voor een afspraak bij de gyneacoloog voor mij en mijn dochter en volgende donderdag kunnen we al terecht. 
En ik heb het geluk dat ik dicht tegen een streekziekenhuis woon waar ze bijna in alles gespecialiseerd zijn en als ze het niet kunnen doen dan verwijzen ze je door naar een universitair ziekenhuis, Leuven of Gent of bij hartproblemen naar Aalst wat in B gekend staat als het beste ziekenhuis van het land voor hartkwalen (zelfs onze koningen worden er behandeld) de top van de hartspecialisten zit daar verzameld... 
Natuurlijk spijtig voor je buurman dat het zo moest aflopen en erg dat de dokter hem niet serieus heeft genomen en het volgens mij afgedaan heeft als een bagatel (niet zeuren maar de pijn verbijten)... dat vind ik echt niet kunnen en die dokter moesten ze zijn licentie afnemen, die is het niet waard om "dokter" te zijn.

----------


## afra1213

Flogiston,

Een juiste uitspraak van de arts had geweest:

*Je moet aan de galstenen wel wat laten doen*, maar in plaats hiervan hebben zij hem nog maanden laten lopen, met deze ontstekking als resultaat.

Christel1,

Hoezo spreek ik mijzelf tegen.
Ik vertel dat er kruiden zijn die galstenen en gal gruis oplossen, dat had toch ook een mogelijke oplossing kunnen zijn. De bron wordt hiermee immers ook aangepakt.
6 jaar geleden toen hij overleed, had ik deze kennis nog niet.

----------


## christel1

Afra, 

Er bestaan wel degelijk medicijnen tegen galstenen zoals Ursodeoxycholzuur maar er zijn ook nevenwerkingen aan verbonden. 
En het is ook een middel dat enkel maar op voorschrift verkrijgbaar is, ik zou zelf dus met zoiets nooit gaan experimenteren of enkel met doktersadvies. Het is misschien maar een tijdelijke oplossing en het lost ook niet alle galstenen op (kiesbeter.nl). 
We kunnen enkel maar advies geven, ten slotte zijn we ook geen dokters en we mogen mensen/patiênten ook geen valse hoop geven.... 
Groetjes

----------


## Flogiston

Dus, Afra, als ik jou goed begrijp, zeg jij dat je bij galstenen _altijd_ moet opereren, ongeacht de verdere situatie van de patiënt?

Concreet voorbeeld: iemand met een zwak gestel, voor wie een operatie een enorme belasting zou zijn, en voor wie een operatie zelfs een concreet levensgevaar zou kunnen inhouden - als die persoon de meest lichte vorm van galstenen heeft, waarvan 98% van de mensen geen grote hinder ondervindt - zou zo iemand moeten worden geopereerd?

----------


## afra1213

Dat heb ik niet geschreven, wij hebben het steeds over mijn buurman gehad.
Door niets te doen is hij gestorven !

FLogiston
Als je mij tekst goed lees dan schrijf ik:

"*Ik vertel dat er kruiden zijn die galstenen en gal gruis oplossen, dat had toch ook een mogelijke oplossing kunnen zijn. De bron wordt hiermee immers ook aangepakt."*

Daar staat toch niet dat ik schrijf dat je altijd moet opereren !!
Uiteraard ben ik geen voorstander van opereren als de toestand van de patient niet goed is.

----------


## Flogiston

Als zulke kruiden zouden bestaan, zouden ze massaal worden toegepast.

Dat gebeurt niet.

Trek zelf je conclusie.

----------


## afra1213

Dat jij of een ander niet weet dat ze bestaan, wil niet zeggen dat ze niet betaan, 
zolang ik het maar weet. 
DIt wordt weer een eindeloze en zinloze discusie. 
Ik stop hier voorlopig mee.

----------


## christel1

Volgens het Brabants Nieuwsblad van 10 november 2007 meent minister Klink van Volksgezondheid dat Chinese kruidenmiddeltjes onschuldig zijn. Dat is gewoon niet waar.

Chinese roulette

Pijpbloem (Aristolochia) is het gevaarlijkst. In dit onschuldig ogende plantje zit het zwaar kankerverwekkende en nierbeschadigende aristolochiazuur. Het kostte begin jaren 1990 meer dan 100 Belgische vrouwen hun nieren. Die hadden het ingenomen als onderdeel van een afslankkuur (eigenlijk een andere soort dan de Aristolochia clematitis op het plaatje hierboven). Ondertussen hebben al meer dan 30 van hen kanker van de urinewegen en zeven zijn er al dood. In de EU is sinds 1992 al de invoer van alles waar aristolochiazuur in zit, en sinds 2001 is deze stof ook in Nederland verboden – er bestaan ook lokale soorten Aristolochia, en die mogen dus ook niet gebruikt worden. De Voedsel en Waren Autoriteit (VWA) controleerde tussen 2002 en 2007 middelen waar traditioneel Aristolochia in zat. Bij ongeveer een derde zat het er nog steeds in. Op de website van de VWA staan twee lijsten met middelen waarmee u deze vorm van Chinese roulette kan spelen. Deze middelen worden voorgeschreven door beoefenaren van Chinese Traditional Medicine (TCM). Het kan natuurlijk nog erger: middelen waar traditioneel dit kankerkruid niet in zit, bevatten het toch! Dat komt buiten Nederland ook voor.

Afslanken met sibutramine

Bij de andere Chinese afslankmiddelen kunnen de kruiden er nog wel mee door, maar men stopt er stiekem sibutramine (Reductil of Meridia) in. Sibutramine is gevaarlijk. Elke twee weken moeten bloeddruk, hart, nieren en lever van de gebruiker gecontroleerd worden, en het mag natuurlijk alleen door artsen worden voorgeschreven. De aanbevolen dagelijkse dosis is 10 mg, in uitzonderlijke gevallen 15 mg. Maar in vele merken (bijvoorbeeld Lida Dai Dai Hua, Miaozi, Meizitang) zit 26 tot 28 mg sibutramine, en in Zhen De Shou zat zelfs 36 mg. Betrapte fabrikanten zeggen steevast met een stalen gezicht dat het een onbedoelde verontreiniging is. Het zit echter in al hun pillen.

Li Da Dai Dai Hua (de spelling verandert wel eens) is sinds 2005 in Nederland. In de eerste helft van 2006 nam de Duitse douane in Dresden maar liefst een miljoen van deze pillen in beslag, allemaal met sibutramine. Eén Duitse vrouw stierf na het spul twee dagen gebruikt te hebben. Van Miaozi heeft ten minste één Nederlandse vrouw ernstige hartklachten gekregen. Ze nam het in op advies van een TCM-beoefenaar. Ondanks de waarschuwingen blijven Li Da Da Dai Hua en anderen stug doorgaan.

Erectie met kruiden?

Er zijn drie bonafide middelen die de erectie helpen: Viagra (stofnaam: sildenafil), Cialis (stofnaam: tadalafil) of Levitra (stofnaam: vardenafil). Er zijn tegenwoordig wel 20 stoffen bekend, zogeheten analogen, die ongeveer dezelfde chemische structuur en ongeveer hetzelfde effect hebben, maar die het niet tot medicijn geschopt hebben. Gezien de belangstelling van farmaceutische bedrijven laat zich raden dat de analogen te onveilig zijn.

Er worden ook ‘kruidenmiddelen’ verkocht die erectie bevorderen. Die zijn natuurlijk nep, er is stiekem een goed werkend medicijn ingedaan. Zo werd de Nederlandse recidivist SigraPlus eind oktober 2007 veroordeeld voor dit bedrog. De Chinezen bedachten dat je lekker kunt verdienen door analogen in plaats van Viagra, Cialis of Levitra door de kruiden te mengen. Een voorbeeld hiervan was LibidFit, dat hiervoor inmiddels veroordeeld is. De Amerikaanse Food and Drug Administration (FDA) waarschuwde tegen diverse middelen, en deze waarschuwing werd op een Japanse site overgenomen, waar er duidelijke plaatjes aan toegevoegd werden.

Van de analogen zijn dosering, werkzaamheid en bijwerkingen vrijwel onbekend. Van hydroxyhomosildenafil kun je leverproblemen krijgen en bij acetildenafil is de kans om er blind van te worden vele malen hoger dan bij Viagra.

De merknamen zijn niet bij te houden. Zodra er voor een gewaarschuwd wordt, verandert men de naam. Het geniepige is dat die ‘kruidenmiddelen’ vaak worden gebruikt door mannen die om medische redenen de reguliere middelen niet mogen gebruiken.

Zware metalen, antibiotica, hormonen

Bij de TCM’er kunt u leuke rode pilletjes krijgen. Er is een flinke kans dat die bestaan uit het gif kwiksulfide (cinnaber), als het een beetje wil met nog een snufje lood. Cinnaber was een traditioneel onderdeel van de Chinese onsterfelijkheidselixirs waar zoveel bijgelovigen aan zijn overleden.

In de TCM is het ook schering en inslag dat er hormonen, antibiotica en andere medicamenten worden bijgemengd, soms nog tamelijk gevaarlijke en in elk geval dingen die in Nederland zonder doktersrecept niet verstrekt mogen worden. Zo werd er een synthetisch hormoon (dexametason acetaat) in een TCM-zalfje voor kleine baby’s aangetroffen. De desbetreffende TCM-praktikant, was evenals andere betrapte TCM’ers, geen arts (sommige TCM’ers beweren dat ze in China arts zijn geworden). Vaak worden die middelen ook nog toegepast voor klachten waar ze niet voor bestemd zijn. En nooit, nooit staan ze op het etiket. Je moet toch iets doen om die eeuwenoude wijsheid te laten werken, zal de TCM’er denken. Op de site van de Nederlandse TCM-praktikanten Zhong lezen we ‘Door moderne biochemische kennis kunnen deze kruiden nu nog effectiever gebruikt worden.’ Je moet maar durven!

Samenvattend, wie Chinese kruidenmiddelen (of TCM) voor wat dan ook gebruikt, loopt onaanvaardbare risico’s. De sancties tegen degenen die misleidend en gevaarlijk spul verkopen en voorschrijven zijn licht. Kan iemand de minister even inseinen?

Dit artikel is een samenvatting van een artikel in Wonder en is geen Wonder, herfst 2007, het blad van Skepp.


Door Marie Prins – 27 November 2007

----------


## christel1

Beste, 
Voor jullie kruiden gaan aanbevelen zou ik toch dit artikel eens lezen, niet alles is op te lossen met kruiden maar grondig de oorsprong er van na te gaan, de voor en nadelen. 
Dit is maar 1 van de artikels die ik gevonden heb op internet (google) er staan nog tientallen artikels op dus die wijzen op het gevaar van te gaan experimenteren met chinese kruiden. 1 kruid op zich kan misschien geen kwaad maar het is dikwijls de mix van verschillende kruiden die ongezond kan zijn en zoals mijn man altijd zegt 1 + 1 + 1 is niet altijd gelijk aan 3. Iedereen mag producten aanprijzen maar lees eerst de voor en nadelen van de kruiden, ga er op googelen, ik doe dit zelfs met mijn reguliere geneesmiddelen en soms heb ik ook geen zin om ze te nemen maar soms is het wel levensnoodzakelijk... het blijft altijd afwegen dus.... alternatieve geneeskunde kan voor bepaalde kwalen goed zijn maar voor andere levensbedreigend en door het gebruik van zo'n zaken krijgen mensen soms zoals ik het noem "valse hoop" en laten ze de reguliere geneeskunde soms links liggen met alle gevolgen van dien...

----------


## sietske763

mij moet even iets van het hart;
sorry flogiston;
je bent nog maar net lid en voert direct een soort oorlog!
ook over andere dingen van afra.....
toen ik net lid was, stelde ik mij wat voorzichtig op om eerst eens wat te lezen om een indruk te krijgen van veel postende mensen.....
ik vind de posten van jou erg agressief en aanvallend.. ik kom net van het topic rauwe melk af en hier is hetzelfde gedoe!!
heb respect voor elkaar!
ik ben van de rauwe melk niets beter geworden, wel veel dikker, maar het was mijn keuze om het te drinken!
dus flogiston.....stel je aub wat milder op want zo vind ik hier niets meer aan!

afra, sommige dingen geloof ik echt niet, maar iig bedankt voor jouw info!

----------


## Flogiston

Ik voer geen oorlog, ik geef slechts mijn mening. Als jij dat als oorlog ziet, zegt dat misschien veel over jouw mening en over je openheid ten opzichte van andere meningen.

Het is best mogelijk dat ik soms te sterk overkom, of bot, of aanvallend, of anderszins negatief. Dat is niet mijn bedoeling - mijn bedoeling is mij nooit op een persoon te richten maar altijd over de inhoud te spreken, en mijn bedoeling is dat met respect te doen.

Toch kan het voorkomen dat mijn tekst anders overkomt dan ik het had bedoeld. Daarvoor mijn excuses - ik denk echter dat dit niet te vermijden is omdat we slechts via toetsenbord en beeldscherm communiceren. Het zou veel makkelijker gaan als we samen met een glas rosé bij een knapperend haardvuur zouden zitten.

Mocht mijn tekst verkeerd overkomen, wijs me daar dan gewoon op, dan kan ik erop ingaan. Ik kan dan uitleggen hoe ik het wel had bedoeld, en ik leer ervan hoe ik mijn schrijfstijl kan verbeteren.

----------


## sietske763

ik denk in een grijs vlak, mild dus.....
zwart/wit denken is niet goed(ja ja 15 jaar geleden in therapie geleerd}en ik word wat ouder, dan word je vanzelf ook al milder!
nou mensen, succes verder!!

----------


## Flogiston

Dank je! Enneh - ik ben het helemaal met je eens!

Teruglezend zie ik nu dat de eerste alinea van mijn vorige reactie sterker (harder) overkomt dan ik het had bedoeld. Fijn dat je me dat niet kwalijk neemt!

----------


## sietske763

tuurlijk neem ik het je niet kwalijk, en ik vind je laatste post echt KLASSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## afra1213

Beste Sietske,

wij gebruiken met ons gezin al 6 jaar boeren boter en rauwe melk van de koe.
Wij zijn in al deze jaren niet zwaarder geworden. 

Ik vindt het oprecht vervelend als je zwaarder geworden ben.

Echter ik heb het steeds over het cholestol gehad en niet over het gewicht.
Misschien is de combinatie van melk met boter en overige voedsel en reden dat je zwaarder
geworden ben.

Wij drinken gemiddeld twee bekers melk per dag en smeren boeren boter op ons brood.
Misschien is de hoeveelheid bepalend.

Algemeen:
Nogmaals ik probeer zo min mogelijk producten of kruiden te noemen die goed zijn bij een bepaalde klacht, omdat je altijd moet kijken of deze ook goed zijn voor de bewuste persoon. 
Daarom noem ik meestal een orgaan waar je op zou kunnen laten zoeken wanneer er klachten optreden.

----------


## christel1

Afra, 
De ene mens is de andere niet zeker en ik vind(t) zonder T dat je niet kan gaan vergelijken, sommige mensen hebben een genetische aanleg om dik te worden ook al wordt daar nog niet veel onderzoek naar gedaan. 
Ik ben niet dik, eet gezond (verse groenten, niet te veel vlees, variatie aardappelen, couscous, rijst) en ik kook elke dag vers voor mijn kinderen. Mijn zoon heeft mijn "genen" en blijft heel slank of hoe je het ook mag noemen, mijn dochter heeft haar papa's genen en moet opletten wat ze eet maar ze doet dit dan ook wel hoor ze heeft een BMI van 22 dus perfect in de grenzen. 
Toen mijn dochter klein was, baby zat ze op de limiet van de bovengrens die aangegeven werd bij baby's, ze was groot en ook redelijk dik maar het was evenredig. Wat heb ik dan als mama gedaan ? Geen frisdranken, kwamen niet meer de deur in, geen mayonaise bij het eten of andere vettige voedingsstoffen, geen koekjes maar een gezond tussendoortje dus je kan je kinderen wel een gezonde levenstijl leren, fast food zoals mac donalds of Quick dat gebeurt misschien 1 keer op een jaar voor de prijs dat je betaalt kan je even goed een gezond slaatje eten of zelfs een keer bij de Italiaan gaan eten. 
Mijn vriend eet hetzelfde als ik maar hij verdikt, ik blijf altijd op mijn normale gewicht al nu ongeveer 25 jaar schommel ik tussen de 48 en 51 kilo wat een ideaal gewicht is voor mij, ga ik onder de grens van 48 kilo dan heb ik last van een te lage bloeddruk en boven de 51 dan voel ik me gewoon niet goed, nochtans zijn we alle 2 50 en 51 dus veel leeftijdsverschil is er niet dus daar kan het niet aan liggen. En ik heb dan ook nog 2 kinderen gekregen... 
En ondanks mijn gezond eten is mijn cholesterol te hoog en bij mijn ventje is hij perfect normaal terwijl hij overgewicht heeft.. .Ja hoe leg je dat dan uit, ik moet van de cardioloog wel medicijnen innemen om mijn cholestorol te verlagen, mijn ventje niet en zijn bloeddruk is ook perfect normaal 12/8 en mijn bloeddruk schommelt verschrikkelijk soms zelfs zodanig dat ik bijna flauw val als ik maar 8,5/5 heb en dan voel je je echt niet gezond maar ik ga er geen medicijnen voor slikken hoor, liever een lage bloeddruk dan een te hoge. 
En als ik eten klaarmaak dan is het meestal met olijfolie extra vierge zelfs voor het braden van vlees of andere dingens, vind gewoon dat het lekker smaakt...
Ja er zijn nu eenmaal dingens die je niet kan uitleggen en vroeger aten de mensen niets anders dan boerenboter en ze bleven ook gezond maar toen was er ook nog niet zoveel kennis van goeie en slechte cholesterol en mijn zoon heeft nu ook hartritme stoornissen en heeft hiervoor een bloedonderzoek laten doen, schildklier en cholestorol en die waarden waren perfect normaal maar hij moet van de cardioloog wel aan de medicatie (tot in april, daarna terug ecg, holter, fietsproef) om te zien of de medicijnen werken of niet (had het ook liever gezien maar hartklachten zijn schering en inslag bij ons in de familie) en hij is 1,80 meter met een gewicht van 72 kilo dus zeker niet te dik te noemen. 
Zijn spiermassa is 40 %, gemeten op zijn werk na onderzoek omdat hij in contact komt met het publiek.... 
En mijn dochter weegt tussen de 58 en 60 kilo voor een lengte van 1,68 m maar moet er wel op letten wat ze eet en ze snoept niet enzo... je mag gerust eens een kijkje gaan nemen bij mijn foto albums, mijn schatjes van kinderen en de oudste zijn van mij, de 3 andere van mijn overleden tweelingzus... en sorry dat ik je dt fout heb verbeterd maar dat is gewoon een slechte of goeie eigenschap van mij... 
Groetjes 
Christel1

----------


## sietske763

> Beste Sietske,
> 
> wij gebruiken met ons gezin al 6 jaar boeren boter en rauwe melk van de koe.
> Wij zijn in al deze jaren niet zwaarder geworden. 
> 
> Ik vindt het oprecht vervelend als je zwaarder geworden ben.
> 
> Echter ik heb het steeds over het cholestol gehad en niet over het gewicht.
> Misschien is de combinatie van melk met boter en overige voedsel en reden dat je zwaarder
> ...


ik denk wel dat je gelijk hebt, dronk veel melk en maakte er ook pap en cake van, dus het komt niet van jouw advies!

----------

